# Fiat 450 special what oils to use



## Wally_86 (Feb 8, 2017)

I have purchased a fiat 450 special recently and have bought filters to do an oil change and hydraulic oil change. What grade of diesel oil do I use? And what type of hydraulic do I use and how much the tractor also has a front end loader thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Wally_86,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

For my diesel engines, I use a 15W-40 oil. For hydraulic fluid, many of us use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF), but this may not be acceptable to Fiat. 

You will need to get an operators manual for your tractor. Ebay has two used operators manuals for sale, both are from the UK. Cost $25-$35. An operators manual will be useful to you to learn all the servicing requirements of your tractor. Good Luck with your new "toy"!


----------

